# Guinea Pigs with cage Free to good home



## doug

Two Female Guinea Pigs about 2 years old need rehoming due to house move.Could help with transport within the Leicester area.
Thankyou.


----------



## miss-freak-of-nature

I would love to have them, but sadly I live about 30mile away from Leicester


----------



## blade100

hi i have pm'd you about them

amy


----------



## Honeybunny

If you would like us to take them and find them a new home we can. To reassure you we always homecheck 
ring number below if you'd like us to help..we have people waiting for piggies who have alreadfy been checked


----------



## chris1295

Hi,im intersted in the Guinea Pigs if you still have them?there for my 3 year old sister,i live in leicester so you could come and see them whenever you wanted.


----------



## Gecko

miss-freak-of-nature said:


> I would love to have them, but sadly I live about 30mile away from Leicester


If you are thinking of letting this person rehoming from you, please just check out some of her post on here before doing so. Its just a friendly warning!


----------



## Gecko

I see my comments I made to Marcia & Miss Freak Of Nature have been removed from the post which is fair enough I suppose but I hope some people read what I had to say & have taken it on board. I have has warning so have to keep my mouth close now. Maybe one day when I get friendly with the mods on here then I can speak out & get away with it like some people seem to do on here. :001_tt2:

Ian


----------



## Marcia

Gecko said:


> If you are thinking of letting this person rehoming from you, please just check out some of her post on here before doing so. Its just a friendly warning!





Gecko said:


> I see my comments I made to Marcia & Miss Freak Of Nature have been removed from the post which is fair enough I suppose but I hope some people read what I had to say & have taken it on board. I have has warning so have to keep my mouth close now. Maybe one day when I get friendly with the mods on here then I can speak out & get away with it like some people seem to do on here. :001_tt2:
> 
> Ian


You just don't know when to give up do you?

You know nothing about Miss-freak-of-nature and i happen to know that if she could have, she would have given them a very loving home!

You say you've had a warning but yet you still have to get your 2p worth in


----------



## annabeltaylor

Hey Gecko (yes I Have Cap Locks On Cus Im Shouting) What On Earth Is Your Problem?? I Have Met The Person You Are Being Nasty About And She Is Lovely, She Has Bought Gerbils From Me In The Past, I Have Been To Her House And She Really Does Look After And Care For All Her Animals. I Really Think You Should Leave Her Alone And Go And Get A Life!!


----------



## Gecko

Marcia said:


> You just don't know when to give up do you?
> 
> You know nothing about Miss-freak-of-nature and i happen to know that if she could have, she would have given them a very loving home!
> 
> You say you've had a warning but yet you still have to get your 2p worth in


Marcia I am no worse or no better then yourself!!!! :001_tt2:


----------



## Gecko

annabeltaylor said:


> Hey Gecko (yes I Have Cap Locks On Cus Im Shouting) What On Earth Is Your Problem?? I Have Met The Person You Are Being Nasty About And She Is Lovely, She Has Bought Gerbils From Me In The Past, I Have Been To Her House And She Really Does Look After And Care For All Her Animals. I Really Think You Should Leave Her Alone And Go And Get A Life!![/QUOTE
> 
> I have a life thanks & don't have problem just was giving some friendly advice to people on the forum that maybe they should read some of the other post that she as reply to. Anyway I need to get on with this life I am not suppose to have lol, will leave you all to it enjoy it :001_tt2:


----------



## champagneannie

Not getting involved or anything - but this topic has gone off subject.

Please stop before this persons thread is closed when they just need a home for their piggers.


----------



## annabeltaylor

I agree enough is enough but please look back at the beginning of this thread as Gecko started bad mouthing miss-freak-of-nature not the other way round!!


----------

